# Tein Basics



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

I was wondering where I can get the best price on these?  I need to order some as soon as possible!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

check out the vendors!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I'd say give hp autoworks a call. They also sell the Tein front and rear upper mounts. Good people to deal with.


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7928015139&category=33586&sspagename=WDVW

If you find it cheaper, it aint by much. $800 shipped.


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

jmann98 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7928015139&category=33586&sspagename=WDVW
> 
> If you find it cheaper, it aint by much. $800 shipped.


$10 cheaper here, $790:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=2474062021&category=33586&sspagename=WD1V


----------



## kenshin138 (Aug 28, 2004)

I got b14 Tein Basics with front pillowball mounts for $900 shipped. Drop a call to http://www.rev-auto.com and I think you can get the same price until the end of the month.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

got my Basics from www.hpautoworks.com last month for $785 shipped


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> got my Basics from www.hpautoworks.com last month for $785 shipped


That's about the best price you'll find with shipping included.
There you go. :cheers:


----------



## aftershock141 (May 18, 2004)

kenshin138 said:


> I got b14 Tein Basics with front pillowball mounts for $900 shipped. Drop a call to http://www.rev-auto.com and I think you can get the same price until the end of the month.


Do you need to buy the mounts too, or does everything come in the kit? I figured everything came with it...I'm kind of new to this though, so someone please help me.


----------

